# Đại lý chuyên bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter giá sỉ rẻ nhất chính hãng



## nhung1hailongvan (13/11/20)

*NHÀ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER GIÁ CỰC RẺ.*


Hầu hết khi lựa chọn sử dụng máy lạnh âm trần, người tiêu dùng thường có xu hướng lựa chọn loại được trang bị công nghệ Inverter. Sở dĩ như vậy vì đây là một công nghệ hiện đại, có khả năng làm mát nhanh cũng như tiết kiệm được lượng điện năng tiêu thụ trong quá trình sử dụng.
Xem thêm: nha-phan-phoi-va-thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-inverter-gia-cuc-re.html







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần LG Inverter được chụp thực tế_​
​
*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?*


*Đầu tiên, cần hiểu máy lạnh âm trần Inverter hoạt động theo cơ chế như thế nào?*


Khi bạn chọn mức nhiệt độ mình muốn thì máy lạnh sẽ hoạt động hết công suất để đạt được nhiệt độ đó, sau đó máy sẽ tự động giảm công suất, do đó có thể tiết kiệm điện năng.



Công nghệ Inverter sẽ mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu hơn khi thiết bị hoạt động, tạo không khí dễ chịu và máy vận hành ở mức êm, yên tĩnh, không ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của bạn. Với công nghệ này, lượng điện năng tiêu thụ của bạn được tiết kiệm lên đến 40 – 50%, giúp bạn giảm được một phần chi phí về điện năng hàng tháng.










*Bên cạnh đó, thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter còn có những lợi thế mà khách hàng chẳng thể bỏ qua.*


*Thiết kế hiện đại, vẻ ngoài bắt mắt, thu hút*


Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter có thiết kế hiện đại, tiện lợi vì không chiếm quá nhiều không gian, giúp nhà bạn rộng rãi hơn. Mặt nạ vuông đồng nhất 950*950mm, thiết kế thu hút bởi sự tinh tế và hài hòa của từng đường nét, không sắc sảo mà cũng cũng chẳng nhẹ nhàng, tất cả những gì mà nó khoác lên chỉ đơn giản là sự ưa nhìn tuyệt đối.










_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter được chụp thực tế_



*Vệ sinh máy dễ dàng*


Việc vệ sinh máy dễ dàng và thuận tiện nhờ thiết kế hiện đại và tiện dụng của dòng máy lạnh này. Đồng thời việc vệ sinh máy còn giúp tăng công suất máy, máy có thể hoạt động hiệu quả hơn, giảm chi phí cho điện năng và đảm bảo được sức khỏe cho gia đình bạn.










*NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN CÓ THỂ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER.*


Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter thuộc máy lạnh âm trần nên trước hết nó được lựa chọn để lắp ở những không gian có diện tích rộng, cần làm mát đến từng ngóc ngách giống như các loại máy lạnh âm trần khác.



Tuy nhiên, do được trang bị công nghệ Inverter với khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng cao nên để phát huy được hết ưu việt này của nó thì dòng máy lạnh này nên được lắp đặt ở những không gian kín, ít ra vào, đi lại thì sẽ tiết kiệm được điện năng một cách tối đa cho bạn, chẳng hạn như:




Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho nhà hàng.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho showroom.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho khu vui chơi trẻ em.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho phòng yoga, gym, studio…
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho phòng khách.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho văn phòng công ty.
…
 

Tin nên đọc thêm: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic Inverter được chụp thực tế_



*NHỮNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO PHÂN PHỐI MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER?*


Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter hiện tại còn là một dòng máy lạnh khá mới ở thị trường Việt Nam, vì thế mà hầu như chỉ có những thương hiệu lớn, thật sự chất lượng mới phân phối và sản xuất sản phẩm này. Cho nên, bất kể là bạn lựa chọn hãng nào trong 5 cái tên dưới đây, cũng đều là tốt và phù hợp với bạn.




Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Daikin 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 19.550.000đ – 48.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Mitsubishi Heavy 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 27.900.000đ – 53.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter LG 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 21.200.000đ – 36.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Panasonic 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 26.100.000đ – 46.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Toshiba 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 22.500.000đ – 40.600.000đ
 

*Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần Inverter nào để thi công?*


Tùy vào từng sở thích cá nhân về thương hiệu, kiểu dáng bên ngoài và điều kiện kinh tế có thể chi trả được của mỗi người mới có thể quyết định được đâu là thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần Inverter xứng đáng để đầu tư.



Do đó, để biết thêm về kỹ hơn thông tin chi tiết về từng loại sản phẩm trên, hãy gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ nhanh nhất nhé!








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Inverter được chụp thực tế_



*NHÀ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER GIÁ CỰC RẺ LÀ ĐÂU?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin là nhà phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter giá cực rẻ tại TPHCM mà bạn đang cần tìm. Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh âm trần Inverter nổi tiếng trên thị trường, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng, cam kết 100% là hàng chuẩn, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong ngành điện lạnh, chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter, đã từng lên ý tưởng, tư vấn, thiết kế và thi công cho nhiều công trình lớn như biệt thự liền kề, chung cư cao cấp, nhà phố, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom,… Vì thế, chúng tôi vô cùng tự tin sẽ mang đến cho bạn một công trình hoàn hảo nhất nhé!



Một số hình ảnh thực tế Cty Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Inverter:































*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán *chi phí thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter* giá cực rẻ tại quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Bình Tân, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Nhà Bè, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Cần Giờ và các tỉnh lân cận Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai,… nhanh chóng và hoàn toàn miễn phí.

Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

